# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  Easy money through the Stupidity and greed of WoW players!

## stoned

-----)(Please leave the copyright text intact)(-----
*This post is copyright by the user posting it and MMOwned.com - World of Warcraft Exploits,Hacks, Bots and Guides, where it was posted. You may not copy or reproduce this information on any other site without written permission from both the poster and MMOwned.com*

*This is quite and easy Scam for Money, and im aware some people might know this already or might have been posted somewhere here b4. but here goes*

*Create a bank, or use existing bank Preferbly a new bank, post him a bit of money ( lets say 100g/200g ).*

*Make a macro reading the following " I am quitting WoW and have 3500g i am whiling to give away to the right courages person/persons, to be able to get money you have to have courage" then explain that to be abel to get any money or show that courage that you should have you must trade me an amount of money you would like to recieve double which i will then trade back, then stat where you are standing.*

*people will automaticaly go SCAM, but some people are intreged by this and do trade, trades start off with small amounts like 10 silver, so what you do is trade them double their money back, they will the build up to the likes of a 1Gold or 5gold, cause most ppl wont mind testing to c if it work ( cause lets face it 5g is nothing ) so when you trade them back double their money they automaticaly anounce this Isn't a scam, so mor and more ppl trade, you will gain money for this and its all out of stupidity of players, ( another tip is to get a 70 friend or 2 to stand next to you and announce that they traded you and recieved double thier money back)*

*the best part about it is, it becomes so over crouded with players you shout" wait your turn" when ppl say hey trade me money back, this then looks liek you are genuine and if a GM asks about this event you say you where trading money back ( because u did with the chancers trading 1-5g ) and it got so over crouded that you couldnt find some of the ppl who traded you and it wasnt your fault :P then post money and say goodnight :P*

*oh and i do suggest that through common sence if this has been done on your server already dont try it, it wont work as well!*

----------


## Anadymene

sounds like the idea of a retard...

sry 4 flame, but i dont think that anyone would start such a game,
thats sounds totally stupid

----------


## stoned

everyones intitled to their own opinion. but this does work!

----------


## nick2ooo

this is the funniest thing ive heard in a while lol

----------


## King_yoshi

This works, but people never go abo0ve 10g.. Believe me me na dlots of friends have tried. So, it s agood scam if u can get lots of people with it, otherwise its useless.

----------


## Equ1N0X

Ive seen this done on my realm. a guy bagged like 6000G in an hour then logged and people were talking about soo much.

----------


## gnomercy

and its the oldest scam from that shit online game runescape(giving blue p-hat !1! just gimme 100g to proev i can trust u lol11) maybe people are stupid enough to fall for it there, but the majority of people on wow are over the mental age of 6

----------


## wrn1113

maybe thsid should go someplace, like the SCAM SECTION!!!
ohh and this is obvious as a scam, the people for fall for this are retards and deserve to be scammed.

----------


## Ozrien

Yeeeah....you can and most likely _will_ get banned for this, considering that you aren't fulfilling your end of the proposition, making this, indeed, a scam and will be bannable for that reason.

----------


## 20bucksman

Great wall of red crits you for 500038756782634875687635897236457826345592374987234957 kajillion million billion thousand donkey hundred thousand damage

----------


## RaptorMX

Definetly NOT bannable in European Servers, scamming via Ingame Mail or Trade isnt bannable by the policy of WoW Europe.

But its bannable in US servers, they got different policy.

----------


## goider

damn you US servers, be more liberal!

----------


## holy.concept

Scam originated from runescape

----------


## Hounro

> sounds like the idea of a retard...
> 
> sry 4 flame, but i dont think that anyone would start such a game,
> thats sounds totally stupid


im sining that comment

----------


## Dragonshadow

Lol, can you transfer a char from a EU server to a US?

----------


## miklm

> Lol, can you transfer a char from a EU server to a US?



Nope

----------


## cripling

........................................__...................................... ................
.................................,-~*`¯lllllll`*~,..................................................
...........................,-~*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll¯`*-,..........................................
......................,-~*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*-,......................................
..................,-*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.\....................... ..............
................;*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll,-~*~-,llllllllllllllllllll\....................................
................\lllllllllllllllllllllllllll/...........\;;;;llllllllllll,-`~-,................................
.................\lllllllllllllllllllll,-*.............`~-~-,...(.(¯`*,`,...............................
...................\llllllllllll,-~*........................)_-\..*`*;..)..............................
.....................\,-*`¯,*`)............,-~*`~................../...............................
.....................|/.../.../~,......-~*,-~*`;.................../.\..............................
.................../.../..../..../..,-,..*~,.`*~*..................*...\.............................
...................|.../.../..../.*`...\................................)....)¯`~,....................
...................|./..../..../........).........)`*~-,............../.....|..)...`~-,..............
.................././.../....,*`-,.....`-,....*`....,---......\...../...../..|..........¯```*~-,,,,
.................(............)`*~-,.....`*`.,-~*.,-*.......|.../..../..../...............\..........
..................*-,.......`*-,...`~,..``.,,,-*.............|.,*...,*....|.................\.........
......................*,.........`-,....)-,..................,-*`...,-*.....(`-,..............\........
........................f`-,........`-,/...*-,___,,-~*.....,-*......|....`-,...............\......
evul u are

----------


## iaretehfunny?

well it was good for a laff.....
_________________________________
I is teh fire hot? DOH! :wavey:




> ........................................__...................................... ................
> .................................,-~*`¯lllllll`*~,..................................................
> ...........................,-~*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll¯`*-,..........................................
> ......................,-~*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*-,......................................
> ..................,-*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.\....................... ..............
> ................;*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll,-~*~-,llllllllllllllllllll\....................................
> ................\lllllllllllllllllllllllllll/...........\;;;;llllllllllll,-`~-,................................
> .................\lllllllllllllllllllll,-*.............`~-~-,...(.(¯`*,`,...............................
> ...................\llllllllllll,-~*........................)_-\..*`*;..)..............................
> ...


and wow......nice but, do u have enuff free time for doing stuff like this?

----------


## pimpology

your a rehab! did u actually sit there and think of this all on your lonesome ??? if i could take rep off u i would!

----------


## Monex

once did that in diablo 2 just with items works greats :P

----------


## dav

sry but looks like u play on a server with stupid ppl  :Frown:

----------

